# Share a tip, Win a Qiyi Mini Wuque M 4x4



## pjk (Oct 11, 2019)

In effort to encourage people to share tips and help each other in the community, *I'm giving away at Qiyi Mini Wuque M 4x4*. For the next 2 weeks, you can reply to this thread and post 1 tip for the cubing community - could be about getting faster, having less nerves, making friends, link to a useful post/article, anything useful. You can only reply once or you're disqualified, and winner will be chosen at random in 2 weeks, ending Oct 25th at midnight UTC 0.

Let's have a mission to be open, share, welcome new people to the community, and help each other. 

Ready, set, go!


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi! here's a tip most people probably know alredy
if you are trying to learn a new method, split it into parts that are easy to memorize and practice it each night. take it slow.
hope this helps!


----------



## Billabob (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's a tip for people who know WV: learn anti-PLL, it's only 21 new algorithms and makes dot cases much faster. 

Algs:


https://imgur.com/DOouiTG


----------



## SenorJuan (Oct 11, 2019)

My tip for new cubers worrying about getting faster:
Back in the early 1980's , we could get sub-30s solves using Rubiks brand cubes, no finger-tricks, and unsophisticated methods.
So you don't need fancy expensive cubes, or a vast algorithm knowledge to be quick.
Save you money, use modest cubes, and build up your technical skills gradually as you progress.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t want the cube, just helping.
If you are nervous in your comp, take deep breaths and tell yourself: I’ve done all my preparation, this is the time to shine.
www.badmephisto.com -good algs
www.cubeskills.com -by Feliks Zemdegs
Also, for beginners, I encourage learning the PLLs before the OLLs- it’s just more important.
Sorry for more than one tip, good luck to y’all!


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 11, 2019)

DONT. FAKE. SOLVES. It helps absolutely nobody. You aren’t showing real improvement by faking a single. Also, everyone knows the fake scrambles that are super lucky, so don’t even try. Even if you use a random lucky scramble that nobody knows about, we can still tell. So basically, if you’re a 30 second solver with a 3 second single, congrats, you’re faking it.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 11, 2019)

Start learning f2l as soon as possible, drill it like algs. I know some people like intuitive f2l, but I think algs are better for look ahead.
Also, I don’t want the cube


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

hi


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

here is another good tip for those trying to learn a method
don't ever think you are at full potential. there is *always* room for improvement.

hope this helps!


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

here is another tip 
set goals when learning but don't try to fulfill them strait away. take the time to build up confidence before tackling those goals head on.
hope this helps!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 11, 2019)

Atomixcc said:


> hi





Atomixcc said:


> here is another good tip for those trying to learn a method
> don't ever think you are at full potential. there is *always* room for improvement.
> 
> hope this helps!





Atomixcc said:


> here is another tip
> set goals when learning but don't try to fulfill them strait away. take the time to build up confidence before tackling those goals head on.
> hope this helps!


Nice triple post
Do you know how to edit a post?


----------



## Reizii_ (Oct 11, 2019)

Something I've found out for nerves at a competition, no idea if this is just me or other people are like this too:

Don't warm up before a solve with the same cube you're about to solve. I've found out that when I warm up doing this I tend to not overthink my official solves as much because doing the other cube takes my mind off of it. At my last competition, I warmed up for skewb with my Rubik's clock. I remember being noticeably less shaky and ended up performing better.


----------



## jakelevine (Oct 11, 2019)

Reizii_ said:


> Something I've found out for nerves at a competition, no idea if this is just me or other people are like this too:
> 
> Don't warm up before a solve with the same cube you're about to solve. I've found out that when I warm up doing this I tend to not overthink my official solves as much because doing the other cube takes my mind off of it. At my last competition, I warmed up for skewb with my Rubik's clock. I remember being noticeably less shaky and ended up performing better.


I've found warming up with one order higher aka 5x5 warmup for 4x4 is really great.

Also good for those who don't have duplicate cubes.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 11, 2019)

Here’s a tip:
Don’t base your own progress off of others. 
I use roux, and seeing my own improvement has been kind of hard. I was hovering for a long time at around 20 seconds, and that discouraged me. I wanted so much to be consistently sub-20. Adding on to that, I started roux 3 months after I started cubing (used CFOP before that) so although I had only been doing roux for 3 months at this point, it felt more like 7 months because that’s how long I had been cubing for. I saw others’ insane progress with CFOP and tried to compare it with mine and only became sad. I soon realized that it doesn’t matter, and if you go beating yourself up you won’t have time to improve. So just cube, be yourself, go to comps, and have fun.

I feel like I should say something here but I have nothing to say.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 11, 2019)

Slow, deliberate practise is the key to improvement. Spamming solves may work until you’re like sub 30, but after that, it’s real hard. Assess your solves, be critical about them, see what you need to work on.

Also how do we receive the cube? Just asking, because I might not be able to get it, which is unfair for other people’s chances.


----------



## Ojas03 (Oct 11, 2019)

A tip for beginners,
don't get discouraged by fast cubers. You may think that you could never get that fast. I also thought the same thing for a long time and left cubing for about 4 years (I averaged 50 seconds at that time). But I got into cubing again this year in February and dropped my times. I am now sub-13 after 8 months and aiming to be sub-10 by the end of this year. Moral of the story, even if you can't break a barrier, just don't give up.


----------



## grokus (Oct 11, 2019)

The first cube you buy to improve speed is important, I bought the gts 2m because it was told to be a fast and good cube in a nice price.
as soon as i opened the box I was dissapointed cause it was so much smaller than the cube I started with, I went to my room and asked my self what have I done, i set both cubes near each other and the size diffrence blaze my heart.

I found about the abilities of the cube and not the outside of it, the 2 milimeter diffrence is big, because it's on all 3 dimensions.
don't do what I did measure your start cube!


----------



## Izaden (Oct 11, 2019)

Tip for transitioning to CFOP from LBL(Beginners)

1) Build the white cross on the bottom.
2) learn basic intuitive f2l and then stop learning f2l for a while
3) learn 4LLL then resume f2l learning

Hope this helps someone as much as it helped me transition!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go to a comp no matter what speed you are. They are super fun!

Don't be like me: I waited until I averaged under 12 seconds before I even thought about going to a comp 

Being faster put a lot of pressure on me during my first comp, if you go to one when you are slower you won't care as much about your results and you will be less nervous.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 11, 2019)

Don't fear S moves in algs; S is for _style points_.

For example, some alternative anti-PLL algs to these:


Billabob said:


> Algs:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/DOouiTG


1831: (y') S U2 R U R' U' R' U' S' R' U R
1832: (y') S U2 R' U' R U R U S' R U' R'
1833: S [U' R' U', R2] [U R U, R2] S' (for OH; the MrU algs are better for 2H: [r U' M2 U r' : U2] and M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M')
1834: S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S'
1835: S R' U' R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R S' (also for OH; the MU alg is better for 2H and maybe OH with table abuse)

The more standard places S moves show up in would be R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2, R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 and related algs for U perms; S' R U/U' R' S for VHLS; edge 3-cycle comms used in blindsolving (e.g. [S, R' F R]); etc.



PetrusQuber said:


> Also how do we receive the cube? Just asking, because I might not be able to get it, which is unfair for other people’s chances.


If you were "supposed" to get it, but decline and (assuming) it gets sent to another randomly chosen person instead, their odds would be exactly the same as if you weren't in the drawing at all.


----------



## CurlyFries (Oct 11, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Don't fear S moves in algs; S is for [em]style points[/em].



S moves also show up in a number of OLL algs, and they are quite fast to execute.

I am fond of algs like S R U R' U' R' F R' f' and f' r U r' U' r' F r S , and as far as I know, so does Jayden McNeill.


----------



## Magicmartinez (Oct 11, 2019)

Always keep searching for better algorithms or finger tricks to help you solve more efficiently and learn more sub categories like COLL and WV which will only better your knowledge and eventually lead to faster times. Have fun with it!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2019)

Don't try to learn anything new in the week before a competition. Practice what you know instead.


----------



## M O (Oct 11, 2019)

listen to classical music before your round at comp (especially blind events), works wonders for my nerves.


----------



## HooverCuber (Oct 12, 2019)

Something I did early on in my cubing career, was buying a cube for almost every event as fast as I could. The problem with this was, I ended up with a ton of bad, super cheap cubes that I didn't really need or want to learn to solve. Since then, I have had a long break from cubing, and once I came back, I got a lot more serious about my cubing and started buying a lot better cubes. What I am trying to say, is that you don't need a puzzle for every event right away, so buy them at a slower rate and take other things about the puzzle into consideration, instead of just the price tag. This is mostly just advice for beginner cubers, but for more senior cubers it is still important to check reviews and if possible try the puzzle at a comp before you buy it.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 12, 2019)

Immediately after getting to your station (after you are called up for solving) say you're ready. Obviously there are exceptions, but not being very nervous and then still waiting to say you're ready makes you think more and hence become more nervous


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 12, 2019)

Don't get lots of dirt in your wuque mini. It's impossible to fix and you will have to get a new one through some kind of online giveaway.


----------



## Elf (Oct 12, 2019)

Believe in yourself!
No matter how complicated a method looks or how difficult overcoming a time barrier seems, you can do it as long as you put the time in.


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 12, 2019)

Learn things when you want to learn them. Want to learn full PLL and averaging in the 40s ? Go ahead. Want to learn full OLL and averaging in the 30s? Go ahead.
You just need to be aware that it's not what's going to make you faster. But if you really want to learn something, as a great man once said: "Do it. Just ... do it."


----------



## danvie (Oct 12, 2019)

Don't get an expensive cube at first. You probably won't need it until you get better, and by then, something even better might have come out. Plus, I don't even know how much it will help to begin with. If you have the money though, that's fine, get a good one if you want to. If you want to get a decent 3x3 for cheap, I recommend the Yuxin Little Magic.
Keep practicing!!!


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 12, 2019)

One tip is: when you're warming up you should warm up with a slow cube; then when you solve with your main, it will feel really fast.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2019)

Most beginners try to turn as quickly as possible, which results in an ugly, aggressive, harsh turning style with long awkward pauses spent looking for pieces, including cube rotations and regrips.

Tip: Don't try to move as quickly as possible. Move quickly, but controlled, and avoid pausing. Try to let each turn flow into the next turn, even between F2L pairs/blocks and algorithms. A good example of a very good turning 'style' is Shawn Boucke from speedcubereview.com. It looks like he turns very slowly, but he gets 8s and 9s all the time, because he has very good lookahead and pauses very very little.


----------



## Djangovend (Oct 12, 2019)

*(For Megaminx).* Whenever you're not in home grip and have to do a U2, begin by doing a U with your right index finger and then doing another U by moving your left index finger towards you so it just barely touches your left thumb and then do a flick away from you so that the back of your finger is touching the cube.


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 12, 2019)

You can start filming an ao12, see how long you take each step, for example, if you use the CFOP method, see how long you take each of the 4 steps, and start practicing what you realize It takes too much time to do.
And for benginners to CFOP, I advise you to follow these steps:
1) Intuitive F2L
2) 2 look PLL
3) 2 look OLL
4) Practice more and more F2L, and at the same time learn Full PLL
5) look ahead
6) full OLL

And last but not least, have fun!!


----------



## Mody (Oct 12, 2019)

I think everyone knows this but...
Try to learn good algorithms Other than learning easy to learn algorithms


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 12, 2019)

If you are using ZZ, then here’s a tip for you.
If possible, try to make your squares in the back so that look ahead is easier. Also, try to learn EOArrow.


----------



## alexiscubing (Oct 12, 2019)

try not to learn algorithms just before a competition. make sure you are comfortable with the algs before using them officially


----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 12, 2019)

Right now as you're reading this become color neutral.
The longer you wait the harder it gets.
I'm sub 15 and its kinda hard for me but imagine being sub 10.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 13, 2019)

related to comps, it doesnt matter what you average and everyone is really friendly. if there is a comp nearby, sign up ASAP


----------



## Wish Lin (Oct 13, 2019)

You can do Yau's first three edges either white center facing the bottom or the side. Facing white to the bottom makes the process easier but slower, facing white to the side can be faster since no cube rotation is needed to continue doing half center(most do it sideways), but it's also harder to find the edge pieces.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 13, 2019)

If you’re new, or really any skill level, take the time to learn good finger tricks or you’ll end up like me having to spend a lot more time fixing bad habits that make you slower than you could be.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 13, 2019)

Practice with a stackmat whenever possible. It helps prepare you for comps, and improves your pickups!


----------



## Ash Black (Oct 13, 2019)

use hand warmers at competitions, it helps with turning in cold venues, and also helps if you have shaky hands


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2019)

Never Table Turn for megaminx, It restricts you to only the moves on the upper layers and you have to use the lower layers in the future if you want to learn any good algs with lower layer moves. Also, don’t always limit your choices (as a beginner) to go to CFOP. A few years ago, when I got my first rubik’s cube (though I only knew how to fully solve it this year), I thought CFOP was the only method to switch to and I didn’t even know Roux existed. But now, I went from LBL to Roux and got fairly consistent times while averaging about Sub-25. If you are a beginner thinking about going to a more advanced method and stumbled across this here are somethings which would help your decision:
Go to CFOP if you don’t care about rotating and want to get high TPS while not caring about learning algorithms.
Go to Roux if you don’t want rotations and don’t care about high TPS and don’t want to learn alot of algorithms.
Go to ZZ if you want to learn something which could help you in FMC in the future (EO) and really don’t care about alg count (400+ you would probably have to learn to get fast but probably not needed).
Go to Petrus if you like to blockbuild and also don’t care about alg count (also 400+ if you want to get fast but not needed).


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tip:
Take advantage of online resources. There are tonnes of resources out there in areas such as Youtube and forums such as this one. If one resource doesn't work for you, just try another one, there are likely to be multiple resources/videos/alg sheets for the same skill. Don't be afraid to ask on forums and make full use of the wiki/reviews of certain puzzles .

Note: Not sure if this was already covered but had a quick read through previous posts.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 13, 2019)

When you switch to ZZ and are trying to learn EOLine, break it down into two steps: EO and then Line.

For EO, place your fingers on all the bad edges so you don't have to bother remembering where they are. Once you've found all of them, you can sort of see an EO 'shape' and you'll begin to recognize patterns and similarities between shapes.
Take your time and don't try to rush it. If it takes 45 seconds to inspect, that's all right. With enough practice, EO inspection can take under 2 seconds easily (I just did an ao5 and got 1.83 for EO inspection).

For Line, just try and track them so that you know where they are after EO is done. Once you get a little bit more comfortable, try and see alternate solutions to EO that puts the Line edges in better positions.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 14, 2019)

When practicing at home, competing in comps, or whatever you do when trying to get better, remember that you are not competing against other people (or trying to beat them) but remember that you are competing against yourself and trying to beat your own times.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 15, 2019)

Caring too much about events makes you more nervous. So don't put too much pressure on yourself.


----------



## onion cuber (Oct 15, 2019)

Here's a tip that really helps me a lot.
Competitions are a mental game; you know that you avg x but in comp, you might not avg x. What im saying is that at home you avg sub 15 but in comp you might avg slower than sub 15. 
What I found that helps me to avg the same at home as in comp is not thinking about how you are going to do. (Don't overthink your solves.) 

Sorry for the weird advice. It works for me. It might not work for you, just give it a try.


----------



## rubik2005 (Oct 15, 2019)

For people who haven't gone to comps, don't bring your entire collection with you. It's unnecessary. Just bring your mains, backup mains, and some cubes you like and/or want to trade/sell. When I brought all my cubes, a bunch of people started to crowd around me and it has hard to keep track of what was mine, plus someone even poped several of my cubes.


----------



## Lapse. (Oct 15, 2019)

Don't just buy a 3x3! Make your cubing life more interesting by buying some other puzzles like a 5x5, a skewb, a clock, or any other non-WCA puzzle like an ivy cube or a redi cube. Cubes are getting so cheap right now, its worth expanding your collection and make cubing more fun, as its not just the 3x3 or 2x2, there are many more cubes! You'll also get to learn many new things when solving other puzzles!


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2019)

50 replies so far, 8 days left to share a tip/resource if you haven't done so yet!


----------



## Dusty cheese (Oct 17, 2019)

Slow down. Make shire that your solves are optimized and that you are not making any unnecessary movements during solves before you start speeding up. If you’re already trying to turn really fast, you won’t be able to make optimal decisions during solves.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 17, 2019)

I would recommend working on your lookahead because it helps with all types of puzzles. My favorite way to do this is to set a metronome at 60 BPM and solve a cube (or whatever step you need to work on, especially F2L or edge pairing on big cubes), only turning whenever you hear the beat, and try not to miss a single beat. As you get better, turn up the speed on the metronome. This forces you to turn slower and plan your next moves so that you pause less during solves.


----------



## PyraMaster (Oct 18, 2019)

Here's my tip:

Learn full OLL and PLL before you are averaging sub 20, it's a whole lot easier!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 18, 2019)

I've found that doing practice ao5's where you pressure yourself to do good actually helps before a competition.


----------



## Fredrick (Oct 19, 2019)

I’ve experienced first hand that if you want to improve in a certain cube or event you can’t use other cubes because then you will get distracted and won’t be able to improve as fast or not at all. Also take time to learn algs I normally give myself a couple days between each alg that I learn.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 19, 2019)

When you practice, start with big cubes, because when you transition back to 3x3 you will feel like god. Also, I am happy with my current 4x4, so I really don't need a new one, so I have just commented to hopefully help someone out


----------



## ngmh (Oct 20, 2019)

My advice would be to start being colour neutral from the start. After cubing for very long time I tried to become colour neutral but I gave up after a while because I could only really recognise white well.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 21, 2019)

I used to be really into this community a long time ago, and decided to take some time off after competing at 2013 worlds. Unfortunately this time off turned into 4 years of barely touching a cube, and maybe did 200 solves in those 4 years. But, when an old friend of mine was running a competition nearby I decided to go for old time sake, and broke every single old PB of mine at one comp, after 4 years of no practice.

My advice is that sometimes a break from cubing, or even just serious practice might help your times in the end. It is also worth it to not always try so hard, and to remember that there is a lot more to life than cubing. I've been to a few comps in the last year, and I see a lot of young kids beating them selves up over a single solve, or not breaking a PB. Your times aren't going to define you as a cuber, but the friends that you make cubing will last a lifetime. Make sure your focus is to meet new people. The friendships I made on these forums and through other mediums are lifelong, and I have the Rubik's Cube to thank for that.

I guess what I'm trying to say is if I had only cared about times and not the speedsolving community, I do not think that cubing would have been as paramount in my life as it was. Remember that times do not define you, and to make lasting relationships in the community, with people you respect and can drive you to be better.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 21, 2019)

Don’t make assumptions about the difficulty of the cube. It’s actually not as hard as you may think.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure most people know this already, but when learning algs split them into triggers of three to four moves to simplify it.


----------



## White KB (Oct 22, 2019)

Tips... let me see, let me see...
Stay away from Super Glue at all costs. Never let it get within 20 miles of your cubes, and if you see it then chuck it at the wall.
Well, maybe don't do the 2nd half, but don't use Super Glue in modding unless you intend to make it bad.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 22, 2019)

My tip for getting faster is this: don't just do solves, actually do untimed solves where you are specifically working on something, whether that is fluidity, look ahead, new algorithms.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 23, 2019)

I have recently started cubing again after a several year break, and as I prepare to begin learning some new things, I have been updating some old guides that I wrote, and documenting some things that might be helpful for others, mainly for the 2x2x2 cube.

Find my new site here: https://www.cubestuff.cf/
Among other things, you will find a newly updated guide for the Guimond method, and tips and tricks for getting better at PBL (including a trainer to learn to recognize PBL from 2 sides).


----------



## eyeballboi (Oct 23, 2019)

TIP: On 2x2 you don't have to learn big alg sets to be fast, I have a 2.58 average using ortega to show.


----------



## Seneca (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi! A really great timer website is https://cstimer.net/. Thanks!


----------



## pjk (Oct 25, 2019)

9 hours left to enter if you haven't yet. Random winner will be drawn in the coming days.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Oct 25, 2019)

tip, dont learn full OLL starting out, learn 2 look. Also, learn 2 look pLL, its better to learn that.


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 25, 2019)

tip,go to a comp


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Oct 25, 2019)

good tip


KM the cuber said:


> tip,go to a comp


----------



## felixm444 (Oct 25, 2019)

pjk said:


> In effort to encourage people to share tips and help each other in the community, *I'm giving away at Qiyi Mini Wuque M 4x4*. For the next 2 weeks, you can reply to this thread and post 1 tip for the cubing community - could be about getting faster, having less nerves, making friends, link to a useful post/article, anything useful. You can only reply once or you're disqualified, and winner will be chosen at random in 2 weeks, ending Oct 25th at midnight UTC 0.
> 
> Let's have a mission to be open, share, welcome new people to the community, and help each other.
> 
> Ready, set, go!


 You don't need expensive cubes, budget ones will be fine. You can still get really fast times on them


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> tip, dont learn full OLL starting out, learn 2 look. Also, learn 2 look pLL, its better to learn that.





Awesomesaucer said:


> good tip





pjk said:


> You can only reply once or you're disqualified


----------



## ThatLucas (Oct 26, 2019)

Make sure your cross and F2L are efficent and regripless as possible.


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for everyone who shared a tip! A low number of responses surprisingly. And the winner is....

*onion cuber*

Congrats to @onion cuber. Please send me a message with your full name, address, and number so I can get the Qiyi Mini Wuque M 4x4 sent to you.

I'd like to do more giveaways, if you guys have any good ideas for doing a giveaway, let me know.


----------



## Tanglog (Oct 27, 2019)

here is a tip: If you need a good speed cube go use gan or valk and use honey or wikibuy here is another one: if you want to learn how to tension your speed cube here,


----------



## ProStar (Oct 27, 2019)

Try to break up new algorithms into multiple parts, often times slightly modified triggers will make up most of an algorithm. For example:

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Can be thought of as an F move, a sexy move with first U inverted, sexy move without final U', F', sexy move, sledgehammer

So whenever you try to memorize an algorithm first look at it and try to find ways to simplify it. That way you aren't just trying to remember 17 random moves.


----------



## PyraMaster (Oct 28, 2019)

Congrats @onion cuber!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2019)

onion cuber said:


> Here's a tip that really helps me a lot.
> Competitions are a mental game; you know that you avg x but in comp, you might not avg x. What im saying is that at home you avg sub 15 but in comp you might avg slower than sub 15.
> What I found that helps me to avg the same at home as in comp is not thinking about how you are going to do. (Don't overthink your solves.)
> 
> Sorry for the weird advice. It works for me. It might not work for you, just give it a try.


----------



## onion cuber (Nov 3, 2019)

thank you so much


----------



## onion cuber (Nov 3, 2019)

PyraMaster said:


> Congrats @onion cuber!!


Thanks!


----------

